# Anwendung startet im Remote Desktop nicht



## DjBepy (12. Feb 2009)

Ahoi! 

Ich habe eine Java-Anwendung, die auf Grund der verabeiteten Daten volle Speicher zuweisung benötigt (-mx1200m ). Lief bis jetzt auch alles ohne Probs.

Jetzt habe ich ein 2ten Rechner, auf dem diese Anwendung auch laufen soll. Ich klincke mich via Remote Desktop auf den Rechner ein. Starte ich da die Anwendung sagt der mir immer "Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not reserve enough space for object heap". Schraube ich die Speicherzuweisung auf 1100 runter geht es wieder.

Weiß einer warum & vor allem, wie kann ich es anstellen, dass er trotzdem mit 1200 läuft? 

Zur Info: Der Rechner hat 3GB RAM & wenn ich mich direkt am Rechner einlogge & die Anwendung mit 1200 starte, läuft es ohne Probs.


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2009)

>> Weiß einer warum & vor allem, wie kann ich es anstellen, dass er trotzdem mit 1200 läuft?

Ein richtiges OS (zB. Ubuntu) verwenden, Windows hat diese Probleme.
Hat anscheinend etwas mit dem Remote Desktop zu tun.


----------



## DjBepy (12. Feb 2009)

Ich danke vielamls für diese konstruktive Antwort . . . das es wohl was mit dem RD zu hat, davon ging ich aus . . auch eine Diskussionen über das "richtige" OS will ich hier nicht vom Zaun brechen . . . auf meinen Arbeitsrechnern ist nun mal Windows drauf . . .


----------



## Gast2 (12. Feb 2009)

evt. limitiert Windows den Speicher für Benutzer die via RD auftauchen ... musst Du mal unter den Regeln schauen (weis gerade nich wie das genau heißt)

hand, mogel


----------



## DjBepy (12. Feb 2009)

Unter den Remote-Einstellungen habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## Gast2 (12. Feb 2009)

Du kannst irgendwo noch die ganzen Rechte festlegen ... _mscedit_ oder wie auch immer die Console heißt ... dann kannst Du alles festlegen

hand, mogel


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2009)

DjBepy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter den Remote-Einstellungen habe ich nichts gefunden


Natürlich nicht, wäre ja quatsch wenn da stehen würde "1100 MiB"...

Der RD nimmt anscheinend soviele Ressourcen in Anspruch, dass eben nicht mehr 1200 MiB für Java übrigbleibt, zumindest sieht Windows das so.

Wenn du kannst, schliesse ein paar Anwendungen, um den freien Speicher zu erhöhen.
Viele hilft es ja das Pagefile zu vergrössern...


----------



## DjBepy (12. Feb 2009)

Hmm . . . kenne nur msconfig und da finde ich leider nichts in die Richtung . . . .


----------



## DjBepy (12. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo eine Einstellung in der steht, wie viel Speicher maximal der RD-Anwendung zugewiesen wird . . . 

Ich hatte das Problem schon, als nur 2GB RAM in der Kiste war. Da habe ich mir schon sowas gedacht wie, RD frist zu viel. Aber jetzt sind 3GB drin & ich habe nicht mehr Anwendungen offen als vorher.


----------



## DjBepy (12. Feb 2009)

Habe mal die Startgröße der Auslagerungsdatei von 2 auf 4GB erhöht, hat sich nichts geändert . . . .


----------



## Gast2 (13. Feb 2009)

DjBepy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo eine Einstellung in der steht, wie viel Speicher maximal der RD-Anwendung zugewiesen wird . . .


???

in der _mscedit_ oder wie auch immer das Ding heist ... dort kannst Du alles festlegen für Dein WiXP ... vieleicht solltest Du dazu mal ein andere Forum fragen - was sich mit Windows auskennt

hand, mogel

Edit: http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023494,20000267-24,00.htm ... gut nicht mscedit ... da kannst Du erstmal rumspielen


----------



## DjBepy (13. Feb 2009)

Naja, es ist nun mal ein Problem was mit der Ausführung von Java-Anwendungen auftritt . .. und vielleicht hatte ja jemand anderes, der auch java-Anwendungen via RD startet, schon das Problem und hätte die Lösung gewusst . . .


----------



## Gast2 (13. Feb 2009)

Moin,



			
				DjBepy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, es ist nun mal ein Problem was mit der Ausführung von Java-Anwendungen auftritt


nein ... ohne RD funktioniert es doch oder? ... also liegt es nicht an Java



> und vielleicht hatte ja jemand anderes, der auch java-Anwendungen via RD startet, schon das Problem und hätte die Lösung gewusst . . .


dann wäre auch eine Antwort gekommen :wink: 

Du hast ein Problem mit Windows (wie viele andere auch), mogel


----------



## Ebenius (13. Feb 2009)

[off topic] Ganz alt, aber passt gut zu mogel's letztem Spruch:

Anruf beim Support-Telefon:
_"Ich habe Windows XP auf meinem Rechner installiert."
"Ja?"
"Und ich habe da ein Problem."
"Das sagten Sie bereits."_


----------



## Gast2 (13. Feb 2009)

Anruf heute morgen bei einem Kollegen (ca. 80 km weg)

Er "Der Rechner ist heute nacht abgestorben"
Ich "Welcher Rechner"
Er "Pumpe 4-22"
Ich "Und wie?"
Er "Er reagierte nicht mehr"
Ich "Wie? Er reagierte nicht mehr"
Er "Na keine Reaktion"
Ich "War er aus oder was?"
Er "Ach so. Monitor war schwarz. Rechner war aber lt. LED noch an. Kein Ping über VPN"
Ich "AHHHH - na ist doch was"
Er "das ist eh der Rechner der ne Macke hat"
Ich "ach so, gut - dann ist erstmal nicht meine Software dafür verantwortlich"   

eigentlich sollt er wissen dsa man eine genauere Fehlerdiagnose abgibt ... sein Diplom hat er wohl Mitte Januar wohl einfach so erhalten 

hand, mogel


----------

